# Probleme mit Toolbar Konfiguartion in e4 Anwendung.



## jupa (4. Sep 2015)

Hallo,

ich möchte gerne in meinem Programm meine Toolbar genauso erstellen wie in Eclipse. Folgende Probleme stellen sich bei mir. 


1) Wie kann ich Teile der Toolbar mit Drag and Drop verschieben? In der Application.e4xmi kann ich nur Toolbar und ToolControl definieren.




2) Meinen Quick Access habe ich über einen ToolControl erstellt jedoch wird der ganz links positioniert. Wie bekomme ich das ToolControl an die rechte Seite?
3) Wie erstelle ich die Perspective View muss ich die selbst programmieren?

Vielen Dank schonmal für eure Hilfen.


----------

